# EoTech ??



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

Are the EoTech sights really worth the extra money. To be honest all I have ever used are thw clones and cheaper ones. I am looking at trading for a EoTech 553 w/ 3x magnifier w/ tip off base, but they are kinda pricy?
I understand spending the money on glass and quality, but these are red dot sights? Just wanting some input before I jump at it. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I have had one on my patrol SBR for 6 years, I've beat it to death it's been in three serious car accidents, shootouts, been thrown down on the concrete. Literally beat to death. That being said if you are not going to be using I like it was designed dont buy it. A clone will do the same for accuracy and you won't have near the money in it. If your working the streets, or going to be in a life depends on it situation then yes get it. It is made to take abuse. If you are just plinking and not trying to have a status symbol at the range, buy the knockoff.


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*Thanks*

Didn't you know that at night I become my alter ego super hero, Capt' Crunch and patroll the Truman/ Cervantes area. That is about what I figured, I have 3 or so of various clones, and most of them work good enough. Usally issues in batt compartment from recoil. I do like quality items, but it would be on my only ar which i like to shoot but gets little use until the zombie come, then a electrical pulse will zap them out anyway right.


----------



## ilintner (Jun 9, 2011)

I have an eotech 516 with the g23FTS magnifier, its great. I have a lot of quality optics, and it is probably my favorite to shoot with.


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm with Mullet I have had several both ego tech and clones both work about the same. Save the money


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*If your gonna go that deep on an optic that won't be seeing combat, get the Trijicon. No batteries and will take abuse well.:thumbsup:*


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

I have a Bushnell Holosight. It was given to me, so I put it on an AR. It's just like an Eotech withouth the shroud and nightvision capability.
I like it. A lot cheaper than an Eotech as well.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

TURTLE said:


> *If your gonna go that deep on an optic that won't be seeing combat, get the Trijicon. No batteries and will take abuse well.:thumbsup:*


And not work in the dark, with or without NVG's


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

I bought the EXPS 2-0 from Primary Arms, came with a free 3x magnifier, and it works great.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Love my EoTech


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

I've seen many "clones" but none were truly holographic sights. Everyone of them were illuminated "wires" or illuminated etched glass. Huge difference in actual ability unless you're shooting off a bench or have a uniform cheek weld when shooting from position. A true "holographic" sight doesn't require a repeatable cheek weld at all...or that your eye is centered in the eyepiece etc.

Maybe there's something out there I haven't seen... Until then I'm sticking with the real deal.

Almost none of us is ever going to need NV capability so the 512 is the sight to buy and it can be had for under $400 NIB.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> And not work in the dark, with or without NVG's


*I only had that problem on the new moon or overcast nights. If there are 2 stars out or the moon I'm good. I don't want the recticle bright at night, all I need is to see it. I can't see for a few minutes after turning on my eotech with it set to bright from the day time, kinda blinds me for a second. *


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I love my eotech's too but if your just target shooting then don't waste your money...


----------



## neohornet (May 31, 2009)

Have you looked into a Lucid HD7, they're about $200 new but you can find deals for them that come with magnifiers and/or mounts.

http://www.mylucidgear.com/reddot.php


----------

